# Chuck, "The sad pigeon"



## 123mike (Feb 29, 2016)

Went to the wood pile to get fireplace logs and found Chuck the sad pigeon. It was raining and cold. I shooed him into a pet cage. His back was all scratched and tail feathers are gone. I reckon he had a run in with a hawk. We've had him about 4 weeks and he's getting better. Feathers growing back and can fly a bit. Leg tag au2003vc329. Glad I found this web site and will read up on what to do with him. If you can tell what kind / type pigeon he /she is , that would be great. Mike


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

https://www.pigeon.org/bandlist.php?year=2004&f=V
check out "vc" in the listing.


----------



## 123mike (Feb 29, 2016)

Thx WC, no luck finding. Looks like I got an old sad pigeon


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Hope you have brought him inside, as he won't be safe outside in that cage. Looks like a homer.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Oh, yeah... he's a homer, all right... and 13 years-ish old, to boot... wonder what he's a'doin' out in the middle of... wherever it is that you are... I kinda' hope his owner didn't race him at that age.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

This was the original record for that club code:

Club Name: VALLEY RPC
Club Code	: VC
Club Secretary: ROBERT NATROP
City	: KAUKAUNA
State	: WI
Phone No.	: 920-766-3605

...but the club doesn't seem to have continued on into 2011.

Pidgey


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Call (920)739-7429. That's the current Club Secretary for the VC club in Wisconsin. That's where it was raised.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Are they not with the AU anymore? I checked all of the years' band listings...

(on their website, that is)

Pidgey


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

They're listed this year.....that's the current contact number. Unless that bird was found in Wisconsin and escaped by mistake, as old as it is, it could have been through several owners and locations. Good Luck!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Here:

http://www.pigeon.org/bandlist.php

I can't even get the AU search to find the "7429" in the phone number in the 2016 listings...

Pidgey


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Just look in the list of clubs that start with V. Fifth one down.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well... [email protected]! I tried it a few ways and didn't get that. Of course, I was looking for more similarities to the original club info back in the 2003 timeline.

Pidgey


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Hope you decide to keep Chuck. Obviously he is a lost homer who needs a new home. Glad to hear he is getting better. Thank you for rescuing him!


----------



## 123mike (Feb 29, 2016)

Yay, I got a new pet! The leg band is rubber and sort of tight. Should I snip it off? What's the chance I make a outdoor coop and he would fly around and come back to it? Mike


----------



## 123mike (Feb 29, 2016)

Ok sent text to both numbers. The band is au2003vc397, I guessed the last numbers earlier


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Hmm... ?take and post a picture of the band? Those should actually be aluminum on the hub with a plastic exterior ring so they don't come off quite so easily.

We REALLY don't know this bird's story unless ya' actually managed to find the original owner. That being said, there's no knowing about whether he'll (or she'll) wanna' fly off just as soon as he or she starts feeling better. Homers very often ultimately wanna' go home... who knows... might even had a mate back there somewhere who's dyin' a worry!

Pidgey


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

123mike said:


> Yay, I got a new pet! The leg band is rubber and sort of tight. Should I snip it off? What's the chance I make a outdoor coop and he would fly around and come back to it? Mike



A lone pigeon really isn't safe out flying alone. More likely to be grabbed by a hawk. Besides, he could have a mate somewhere. If not, then eventually he will probably leave in search of a mate anyway. They are happier in pairs.


----------



## 123mike (Feb 29, 2016)

Ok we let him fly around in garage. We may never catch him. This blurry pict, shows his back.


----------



## 123mike (Feb 29, 2016)

Loving the van roof


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The easiest way to catch a pigeon, is to wait till it is dark, turn off the lights, and pick him up. He probably won't fly in the dark.
Also, be careful keeping him in the garage as the fumes from the car are very bad for his respiratory system. They have sensitive respiratory.


----------



## Rod Hultquist (Aug 23, 2009)

That is a nice looking pigeon. Probably a very good breeder based on the fact that it was banded in 2003. Are there any homing pigeon fanciers near where you live?


----------



## 123mike (Feb 29, 2016)

The is a club in Atlanta, I sent a note. No answer yet


----------



## 123mike (Feb 29, 2016)

Update chuck is flying around some. He can sure swoosh all the papers off a table taking off. He has not flown more than 10 feet yet. The tail is growing in. I am wondering if he will survive and be happy if I let him go when he is well. Let me know your thoughts on releasing. Mike. He likes hanging upside down like a bat, is that normal? Or do I need to learn how to shoot pics with the iPad better?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Very cute about the bat posture. LOL. 
I hope you only have him in there during the day, and even then are taking chances, as predators can get in there at him through that wire, as the holes are so large.

No, he can't be released as he is a homer and was raised in a loft. He doesn't know how to survive out in the wild or find food, water, or anything. Maybe you can find a home for him with someone that keeps pigeons, or maybe on here in the adoption section.


----------



## 123mike (Feb 29, 2016)

Chuck is living in Sparkys old dog house. This is better pic of the setup. Jay3, your concern for chuck is awesome. I am in Chuck coop building mode.. My unimaginative plan is to get him used to the green dog house, then mount it on a pole or something. Mike


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Cute photos! Thanks for sharing them. Chuck looks a lot less sad too.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pigeons also hate being on the ground. If you can't keep him in safe accommodations it would be better if you could find someone with pigeons to take him in.
If he were perched on those higher perches, he could easily be grabbed by a hawk even. That did happen with one of our members in a cage outside.


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

On time I gave a pair of young birds to the neighbor kids ( 20 years ago ). They put an apple crate under the eaves of the roof and that was their home. About 3 weeks later though a cat figured out how to get its lunch and ate one. The other bird was gone for a few days and came back - he became lunch too.


----------



## 123mike (Feb 29, 2016)

Wildcat, your bird story gives me hope since Chuck is not afraid of cats , plus our terrier dog keeps the yard free of cats., I got some treated sticks and will mount Sparkys dog house over in the shrubbery some time soon. Maybe Chuck will hang around. Jay3. Presently. The dog house is on the pet cage about 12 inches above ground. I'll see if I can get it higher. We are out in the country and do have Hawks. Chuck Really likes they big out side pen and my Wife likes not having bird poop in the house..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What part of "the enclosure is not safe" are you not getting?
It's a homing pigeon, so cannot be left to fly free, or he will most likely become hawk bait. 
I'm sure your terrier doesn't keep the cats away during the night. They aren't safe outside alone, that's why they live in flocks. Can you not find a person who keeps pigeons to take him and put in his loft? He won't last outside, and isn't happy being alone, but there is nothing I can do to make you care about his safety or welfare. If put in our adoption section someone may adopt him. Give him a chance. He didn't do so well out there before.


----------



## 123mike (Feb 29, 2016)

Jay I dropped a post in adopt section, thx


----------



## 123mike (Feb 29, 2016)

Chuck update. Made his house higher. Little birds are scarf in his chow. I still want to let him fly free.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The little birds that are getting into his food can bring disease to him. 
You say you want to let him fly free. You do not realize, as often as we have told you, that
he cannot survive out in the wild. He was raised in a loft, having feed and water brought to him. He isn't part of a flock and doesn't know how to find food or evade predators. A dog could easily knock that whole thing over by jumping on it. And the seed you leave out there will attract mice and rats at night. Mice will make him sick, and rats will kill him.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Agree with the others. Chuck is going to be a dead rather than sad pigeon if you don't protect him from predators. He belongs in an aviary. Please askmaround and find him a home in someone's loft.


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

Its obvious this kid wants to keep the bird. I was in the same situation when I was 9 years old. I had a wounded homer and he could not flt. I made a cardboard pen for it but when it rained , it collapsed - I found a pile of feathers on the ground. Cried for a week. My dad gave me a truck bed and some lumber to make a pen. He then got me some more birds.
Anyone near by that can help out ?
" sad pigeon owner - where do you live ( state only ).


----------



## 123mike (Feb 29, 2016)

Near chattanooga, NW Ga. Looks like ther is a club in Atlanta, I did not get a response from their facebook page or email.. I guy in New York, will take him.
what are the chances Chuck has been flying free for years? what if he has a family? He will be Chuck the lonely pigeon if I don't find him a buddy. I don't think he likes his dog house since he poops in it. Come on Chuck!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He hasn't been flying free for years. Domestic pigeons that get lost, or for whatever reason don't make it home, usually don't last for long in the wild. Anyway, most ferals living free don't normally live more than just a few years out there. They either don't find enough to eat, or they get sick, or hawks get them. Their lifespan isn't very long at all. That set up isn't safe for him, nor will he be happy in it whether he has a companion or not.


----------



## 123mike (Feb 29, 2016)

My son took a picture of a hawk sitting on top of the cage today. I will post if I can pull it from the Nintendo DS. Crazy. Chuck puffs his wings in the morning, does that mean he's a dude.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Please put him inside where a hawk can't sit on his house. He isn't safe and is probably terrified.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If he were close enough to the side or top of that enclosure, that hawk would have pulled him out piece by piece. You really need to get him out of there. As was mentioned, he must be terrified. 
No, puffing his wings doesn't mean he is a male.


----------



## 123mike (Feb 29, 2016)

Chucks New Friend, I need to do better. Mike


----------



## 123mike (Feb 29, 2016)

New super coop


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That poor pigeon must be scared to death. Not fair to put him through that.


----------



## 123mike (Feb 29, 2016)

Chucks house is safer now. Under the house eave. Stakes to hold fence better. Lowered his dog house so Hawks can't reach him thru roof fence.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You really don't seem to understand, so I give up. Please find him a home where he will be safe from predators, with other pigeons. You have him locked in an enclosure that does not lock predators out. Like serving him up for dinner to some predator.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Mike 123, predators can indeed get into your cage. I lost guinea pigs when I had cages like yours. Cats, dogs, Hawks, possums, and even rats can and will kill and eat pigeons, who are really defenseless like your bird. Please move him into a garage or inside the house right away, or rehome him before something tragic happens. I know you care about him. His life is your hands. Any predator can tear right through that wire. Thank you.
To find a racing club near you, just type in "pigeon racing clubs " under Google. There are several near you, in various parts of Georgia. They list members phone numbers. Please try that way to reach some local club members. They will be able to,possibly take the bird if you want to find him a home or help you figure out a really safe cage if you decide you would like to,keep,him.


----------



## 123mike (Feb 29, 2016)

Come on guys. This is 10 times better. I don't even get a star for effort. This is coop 2.0. Btw, I heard an owl screech last nite. Woke me up


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Am starting to think you are posting things, like about the hawk and owl, just to get a rise out of people on this board. We love and care about pigeons. Your coop deserves consideration for effort but obviously several of us have suggested safety concerns. Please rehome the bird. Thank you.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

123mike said:


> Come on guys. This is 10 times better. I don't even get a star for effort. This is coop 2.0. Btw, I heard an owl screech last nite. Woke me up


10 times better than 0 doesn't make it good. We have tried to explain how it wasn't safe, although, I would have thought that it would have been obvious. 
How can we give you credit when the poor thing isn't safe, and you don't seem to care much about that. When you keep a living thing, then keeping it safe is your responsibility. Almost doesn't count.


----------



## 95SPORTSTER (Jun 30, 2011)

Come on guys give them a break at least they are trying, yes I understand that you are all perfect and your bird's are all perfect but come on unless you don't fly your bird's then your going to lose some, some to predators, some to disease, some you will never no what happened. And let's be honest experience is the best teacher. So the cage needs work at least they cared enough to make an effort. Sad how quick to judge and jump on this site. I love my birds but I fly them guess what hawks have gotten almost 20 bird's this year and I haven't even started yb's yet. I mean do you keep your bird's in a wooden loft? How dare you! Why critters can chew threw wood and I know because I have had rats,mice,chipmunks, squirrels, weasel and fisher eat holes in the sidings, floor, wire, roof, are you using wire my god a rat can chew through that. I get your trying to help but..... so unless you have a steel or concrete bunker guess what critters can get in. I have used poison (can't now because of my dog ), traps and bullets but let's face it predators are a fact of life and you either keep your bird's in or accept that you are going to lose some. Oh and if you think it's safe then watch a rat squeeze under a door with a 8th of a inch gap. If you want to have your bird's totally safe don't fly them build your loft on stilts wrapped in flashing, have the bottom half wrapped in flashing so critters can't climb up and chew, metal roofing pitched steep enough for anything that lands on it to slide off, double the wire screening with the outer layer electrified and use a removable ladder to get up and in. Anything else and your really not taking every precaution. So if you have all of that and don't fly your bird's then your probably ok. Otherwise your just fooling yourself.


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

thanks 95sportster, I agree, let the kid alone and let him enjoy and learn.


----------



## 123mike (Feb 29, 2016)

Thanks folks. yes, I have phrased my posts to keep it interesting. I can tell you care about birds and your advice, whether I take it or leave it, does go into my brain. My kids and I are learning and having fun. that picture my son took of the hawk on the cage with his toy camera was pretty cool. Owls and Hawks, I never noticed them until Chuck came along. Just last week, when I mentioned coop 1.0 in the middle of the yard, My 80 year old neighbor said that she saw the prettiest blue feathered bird hopping around in her yard in Feb. she shooed it into my yard.


----------



## 95SPORTSTER (Jun 30, 2011)

Good luck Mike and welcome to the wonderful world of pigeons. It is a great hobby and as long as you enjoy it and have fun that is all that matters. You can make it complicated or you can keep it simple.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

95SPORTSTER said:


> Come on guys give them a break at least they are trying, yes I understand that you are all perfect and your bird's are all perfect but come on unless you don't fly your bird's then your going to lose some, some to predators, some to disease, some you will never no what happened. And let's be honest experience is the best teacher. So the cage needs work at least they cared enough to make an effort. Sad how quick to judge and jump on this site. I love my birds but I fly them guess what hawks have gotten almost 20 bird's this year and I haven't even started yb's yet. I mean do you keep your bird's in a wooden loft? How dare you! Why critters can chew threw wood and I know because I have had rats,mice,chipmunks, squirrels, weasel and fisher eat holes in the sidings, floor, wire, roof, are you using wire my god a rat can chew through that. I get your trying to help but..... so unless you have a steel or concrete bunker guess what critters can get in. I have used poison (can't now because of my dog ), traps and bullets but let's face it predators are a fact of life and you either keep your bird's in or accept that you are going to lose some. Oh and if you think it's safe then watch a rat squeeze under a door with a 8th of a inch gap. If you want to have your bird's totally safe don't fly them build your loft on stilts wrapped in flashing, have the bottom half wrapped in flashing so critters can't climb up and chew, metal roofing pitched steep enough for anything that lands on it to slide off, double the wire screening with the outer layer electrified and use a removable ladder to get up and in. Anything else and your really not taking every precaution. So if you have all of that and don't fly your bird's then your probably ok. Otherwise your just fooling yourself.



Yes, there are predators, and you are right in that you cannot protect them from everything. But when you keep an animal in something that is so unsafe, then you are just inviting them in. Big difference. But your opinion of the importance or not of keeping him safe, speaks volumes about how your birds are viewed by you.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Agree with Jay3. I hope you will either put poor Chuck in a much safer cage or rehome him.


----------



## 95SPORTSTER (Jun 30, 2011)

It figures Jay3 that your ready to make a judgment on how much my birds mean to me, for your information when I found that my loft wasn't safe enough I moved my birds into my house in a spare room. But thank you for proving that your willing to judge without knowing the facts. The whole point of my post was not to say that they should keep the bird in the same cage but rather that people should cut them some slack. I find it funny how on one thread people are critical and yet on another where someone turned the bird over to a rescue service that released the bird back to the streets your all gushing how wonderful it is. Really putting a bird back on the street so it can either die of disease, starvation or predation. I mean if your so concerned why aren't you rescuing all the ferals. Here's a quote that I think sums up my feelings " nature is neither cruel or kind but indifferent " in the natural world only the strongest survive and if you train and race your bird's it's the same. To be honest with you really don't care what you think about me and my bird's.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

When I am repeatedly telling them that the enclosure is not safe, and it isn't, and you come on and say to cut him some slack, and that he is trying, then you aren't showing any concern over the safety of a bird that is locked up where it cannot escape trouble.
If you cared so much about your birds as to remove them from an unsafe situation, than why not show the same concern for him, and help him to make it better? 
By your saying to cut him some slack, when he has not improved the safety of the enclosure, you are not showing much concern for the bird, or is it only your birds that you worry about. 
If someone turns a bird over to a rescue service that releases a feral bird back to the life he knows and was born to live, then that is a good thing. Free birds deserve to be free. And I don't gush. LOL.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

I agree with Jay 3.


----------



## 95SPORTSTER (Jun 30, 2011)

Let me ask this when you started with bird's was your first setup as good as your current? Probably not but maybe it was and if so then kudos. Here is my take on this, here is someone who has probably never had or thought to have and keep pigeons. He finds a injured lost bird has no idea what to do with it hasn't probably even thought about all the potential problems comes here hopefully to get some ideas. Then rightfully so gets told his cage isn't good enough but not just once but repeatedly. Now I didn't see any one giving him plans or directions ( I may have missed those ) don't see anyone offering to help or take the bird( i did)just repeated criticism. One of the best things I learned in working with the developmentally disabled and Autistic people is that it isn't the learner's responsibility to learn but the teachers responsibility to teach. If what your doing isn't working then change what you are doing. Let me ask, did anyone share a plan or even a picture of a suitable cage if not why not? If you come someplace looking for help and advice and all you get is people telling you that what you are doing isn't good enough how are you going to feel? How about this approach, hey Mike thanks for your time and effort in saving this poor lost bird. I'm sure that you want to take care of him safely but I see that your cage might not be the best. Here's an example /idea for you. For comfort and safety pigeons need a space of at least 2 square feet. A simple 2x2 cage will suffice until you decide either to adopt him or keep him. Any cage if outdoors will need a roof to keep him from the majority of the weather and the sides and bottom should be of 1/4 inch hardware screen that will give him plenty of fresh air and keep him safe from critters. Most of the chain home improvement stores have 4x4 pieces of plywood at very low prices use 1 for the roof and you can use another one cut in half for partial sides . For the front and rest of the 2 sides get a 9ft roll of the hardware screen. You can use 1x2 or 2x4 for the frame. I don't know what the wildlife situation is by you but I also would suggest that you use legs so it's 3 ft off the ground that will help keep critters from reaching up to grab. Pigeons like perches but prefer to roost on a flat surface doesn't have to be big a shelf of 4x6 inches is plenty. Fresh water and a tablespoon of feed and pigeon grit per day and your good. Pigeons are social creatures and really are best with at least one other pigeon since yours is an older guys I wouldn't recommend putting in another bird that is way younger. You will find that pigeons are an amazing and intelligent bird who will come to recognize you especially if you're the one feeding and caring for him. Another option if you aren't handy with building a house for him find a small dog cage you still will need to cover the top and definitely want to put the hardware screening on it. I hope this helps you with some ideas and welcome to the wonderful world of pigeons. 
Ron


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

When I started with birds, no, my enclosure wasn't safe either. I came home with 6 orphaned babies and had absolutely no idea of what to do with them. 2 of them were only a couple of days old. But unlike you, who believe that it isn't the learners responsibility to learn, I am of the belief that when you keep an animal, that it IS your responsibility to learn how to keep it safe and what it's needs are. I had to learn fast, and did the best I could. I made mistakes and learned from them. But when I learned that something was in need of changing, I changed it. I didn't even know about pigeon talk till maybe a month later. When someone pointed out that something was unsafe, and told me why, then I fixed it
It was explained to the poster in what ways the enclosure wasn't safe. But nothing was changed. Don't tell me how I should have guided him through every step, and explained where and how to buy everything, and how I should have said it. I don't agree with you. It is the keepers responsibility to learn. 
If you wanted to come in and write that book that you just posted, then why didn't you? All you did was to find fault with me and told me to cut him some slack. I didn't see you telling him how to build it. I still change things on the loft and aviary, as I learn more, because we should all be learning all the time. And when we know better, we can do better. Difference is that I take responsibility for the animals I keep. No one can help you, if you are unwilling to listen.


----------



## 95SPORTSTER (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey Jay glad you learned but again I don't see any one giving him any ideas or suggestions just criticism. Obviously you didn't like it when you received it so put the shoe on the other foot. Sorry you don't like the idea of teaching. Let's just agree to disagree and let it go at that. 
Mike I would like to add I forgot to mention that the bottom of the cage should be cross braced you can either go with a solid floor or split it with half solid half screen. Any pet store will have hanging bird feed cups and another thing that pigeons love is to bathe a shallow pan less than 4 inches deep is sufficient.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I did suggest the hardware cloth. He didn't take the advice. Not up to me to explain how to build a loft. That is important, as any seed left in there for the bird will also attract mice, rats opossums, skunks etc. Up to him to research and find out. You call it criticizing. I call it helpful information, so he can do something about it. That is how I would have taken it, and tried to fix it.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Enough with the confrontational posts, 95sportster......we have been on this forum for years, and we have seen a great deal of unnecessary suffering/carnage due to unsafe housing for birds. We try to help correct any newcomer who needs the help, but we can only suggest. 

We are lucky to have people that have knowledge and time to help, you can continue to help, but stop the insulting remarks and do not derail the topic further. Let's get back on topic. Thank you

I will close this thread if needed. *


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*mike123, after reading your posts, I suggest you find this "sad" bird a decent home. You gotta respect this old bird, let him live out the rest of his years in peace, in a safe predator and weather proof "pigeon happy & friendly" environment. *


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Mike, I'm sorry if you have already mentioned it, but if you have, then I forgot. Where are you located? Could be someone near you who has birds.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

I agree with Jay 3 and Skyeking.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Jay, Mike is in Ringold Ga. 

www.pigeons.biz/forums/f10/got-a-bird-in-ringold-ga-78944.html


----------



## 95SPORTSTER (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey guys and girls, sorry if you feel I am being confrontational not my intent. My whole point is that while telling someone that what they are doing isn't good enough I didn't see anything that was helpful. We can always point out what's wrong, but how about pointing out ways to make it better. As to the point of its there responsibility to learn true but no one was giving him any ideas for a better way to keep the bird safe. As I said in earlier post I don't disagree that what he has isn't safe. I have offered to take the bird and I have given suggestions for a small simple home. I'm done with it


----------



## 123mike (Feb 29, 2016)

I have Chuck in adopt a bird section and a kind fellow in New York says I can mail him in a box to him. Seems scary to me. But an option. I read up on mailing birds and I worry I spend $20 bucks to mail Chuck and he dies enroute. I emailed to the Atlanta club but no response. I will do a craigslist post to see if any Pigioneers are nearby. Otherwise Chuck is good. and seems happy when I show up to feed him. I like making stuff so a better coop is not out of the question. I added a cow bell to his pen so if anything shakes the fence I will hear it. Maybe I can find him a girl or boyfriend. Mike


----------



## 123mike (Feb 29, 2016)

Chucks new tail, looking good


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

See, that's the problem. He isn't good, as you say. Do you not understand what we are saying, when we try to tell you that he really is in danger in that cage? 95Sportster feels that no one has tried to help you, but I have suggested hardware cloth added to cover the fencing. I have mentioned that rats, snakes, and other things can walk right in there and kill him. It happens all the time. But you haven't changed it, and seem to feel that all is fine. So why would someone try to help further when you don't even do that? The food you leave out for the bird will also bring in rats and other rodents. 
Also, putting him on Craigslist isn't a good idea, as many people will go on there for cheap or free birds to train their dogs with. 
Mailing him to N.Y. would give him a much better chance of survival.
This poor bird deserves a lot more than what he is getting.
Can you wrap this cage in hardware cloth, 1/2 inch and at least 19 gauge to make it heavy enough so things don't chew through, and put a roof over the whole thing for now at least?


----------



## 95SPORTSTER (Jun 30, 2011)

Mike I would not worry about mailing a bird, I have had bird's mailed from Minnesota, Utah, South Carolina and Texas and I have mailed out bird's usually takes 2 day's if you decide to mail him just feed and water him before hand. I hope that you decide to go ahead and build his home and take into consideration all the concerns that people here have voiced. As for a mate since your really not sure what it's sex is and to be honest it's tough to tell until you have other bird's and then observe behavior not sure what to get. While it's an older bird they can still breed but it does not always produce viable eggs. I would recommend that you first spend time learning more about pigeons and then decide if you want more than one or two because if they breed they will multiply quickly. 

Jay3 please leave me out of your posts as I am done with discussing it any further.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

I agree with Jay3. People here have seen tragedy that has resulted from unsafe cages. If you care about Chuck, I hope you will reinforce his cage so he is totally safe or mail him to a new home. Thank you.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

As 95Sportsers has said, this should be over now since arguments have no ends. I appreciate the initiative of ending it. Thank you. 
I also very much appreciate how people tried to help OP in building a safe enclosure, this shows their concern for the bird and no wonder if they are concerned
,almost everyone is here for our love and concern for pigeons and other birds and so we try to help. We don't want to see them die terribly and so we try our best to convince the poster to work upon the advices given here for giving the bird a safe life. Some really take them seriously and work fast but some are not that speedy or sometimes even not that concerned and it ends up in bird's suffering. 
The people who give time here see how many birds get benefitted with the advices here but some just do not because of not being implemented. 
It would be really good if poster had at least worked over these fences with big holes. It is so easy for a predator to get in and I find the bird very lucky to not been killed/ eaten yet.
It would be really good and simple if a person who later joins the thread wouldn't criticise others and just put in their views to help the bird owner. We are all different so we may or may not agree with other's opinions or tone of handling, disagreement shouldn't show up as criticism, keeping in mind that everyone has different patience levels, some may just leave it rather many will oppose it.

Hope Mike gets benefitted with this thread. In my opinion, the bird should be shipped to where he could live with a flock in some safe place.

P.S I think people who weren't in the thread should stop judging who were in. Everyone was trying to help the bird.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

123mike said:


> I have Chuck in adopt a bird section and a kind fellow in New York says I can mail him in a box to him. Seems scary to me. But an option. I read up on mailing birds and I worry I spend $20 bucks to mail Chuck and he dies enroute. I emailed to the Atlanta club but no response. I will do a craigslist post to see if any Pigioneers are nearby. Otherwise Chuck is good. and seems happy when I show up to feed him. I like making stuff so a better coop is not out of the question. I added a cow bell to his pen so if anything shakes the fence I will hear it. Maybe I can find him a girl or boyfriend. Mike


*Thanks, 123mike, I appreciate all your efforts to find this bird a new home and/or securing it a predator/weather proof housing. Please keep us updated.

*


----------



## 123mike (Feb 29, 2016)

http://chattanooga.craigslist.org/pet/5521121278.html

We will see what happens. Mike


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I would really check up on any offers to take him, as you never know why they may want the bird.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Jay3 said:


> I would really check up on any offers to take him, as you never know why they may want the bird.


*Yes, this is extremely important.*


----------



## 123mike (Feb 29, 2016)

Found a pigeon loft 20 miles away. good bye Chuck


----------



## 95SPORTSTER (Jun 30, 2011)

While I am glad that you found a new home for Chuck


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Don't let all this kill your interest. Maybe you can get acquainted with this guy and he can give you some tips. Build a nice little loft....lots of examples here on this forum....most everyone would be willing to give you some birds to get started....before you know it you'll be hooked and you'll owe it all to "Chuck".


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

123mike said:


> Found a pigeon loft 20 miles away. good bye Chuck



*Good to hear, please update us on Chuck's new home.

*


----------



## 123mike (Feb 29, 2016)

Correction, with a heavy heart, I opened up Chucks fence to place him in a pet carrier. Chuck was sitting in his green dog house. I shooed him out of the house. Chiuck seemed friskier than I remembered. He was flying around , using his feet to bounce off the fence sides. I scrambled to catch him, my shirt got caught on a fence wire just as I caught him. Then with super pigeon force he scrambled up my shirt with his feet. Then over my shoulder and he was air borne. Noooooooooooooo.... Off he flew. Mike


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Poor thing won't last long out there. Too bad.


----------



## 123mike (Feb 29, 2016)

I wait for Chuck to come back while singing this song. https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=VDJsgtoizj8


----------



## Eleftharios (Oct 5, 2014)

What I have been wondering for some time now is how do we know that Chuck was actually sad?


----------



## 95SPORTSTER (Jun 30, 2011)

Hopefully he flew to his home now that he had recovered


----------



## 123mike (Feb 29, 2016)

In my research, I also found this song. I am sorry, it is in poor taste. https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=yhuMLpdnOjY


----------

